# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Установка 1C Предприятие 7.7 под Windows 7 64-bit

## wadez0r

Помогите пожалуйста с установкой данной программы от поставки платформы до установки конфигураций. Если что, ещё есть компьютер с 32-bit, поясните пожалуйста с установкой, очень нужно, надеюсь среди вас люди разбирающиеся в этом. Желать добавить ссылку для скачки.

----------


## AHDRUXA

Если не получается отинсталировать на 64-х битной семерке можешь сделать проще:
Ставишь на комп с 32-х битной виндой (желательно ХР), копируешь папку C:\Program Files\1Cv77 на свой 64 битный и спокойно работаешь после вывода ярлыка 1С на рабочий стол.
Ну а конфу подключить кнопкой добавить.
Способ работоспособен с запатченной 1С.

----------

Ass-72 (21.06.2012), wadez0r (20.09.2011)

----------

